# Gifts from my kitchen



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's what I gave from my kitchen for Christmas...cranberry orange marmalade and banana nut bread jam.

Yum!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome!!! :congrat:

Banana nut bread jam, a new one on me ... recipe???


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I second that recipe for banana nut bread jam, Any leftover Banana Nut Bread that I have, I dehydrate and save it that way. Would love to try making jam out of it, sounds really good.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Davarm said:


> ... any *leftover* Banana Nut Bread that I have...


     

BLASPHEMER!... there AINT no such thang!  :lolsmash:


----------



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

The name is misleading! There isn't any bread in it. I found the recipe on Food.com and I will check to see if I saved it..if so, will post.

The cranberry orange marmalade is really good too. That is one I made up myself and if anyone wants that recipe, I posted it on my blog this am.


----------



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

*found it!*

Banana Nut Bread Jam

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

10 ripe bananas, pureed (need 3 cups)
1 tbsp lemon juice
4 c. sugar
1/2 c. brown sugar
1 1/2 c. toasted walnuts, minced
1 box powdered pectin
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg, optional

Mix bananas, walnuts, lemon juice and powdered pectin in large pot.(6-8 quart)
Stir while bringing to a rolling boil.
(Looks funny when boiling because air bubbles are VERY large)
All at once add sugars. 
Stir constantly, heat until full rolling boil. Boil 1 minute.
Fill jars 1/4 inch of top clean rim , seal.
Process in boiling water bath for 10 minutes.
Makes 3 pints (thats what recipe says, think I got more)


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe! Sounds like a good way to put up bananas when the are on sale.


----------



## dmkoza (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you so much crazychickenlady for the recipes!! I have bookmarked your blog and I will be following you and your adventures!!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

The banana nut bread jam sounds exciting! my family loves zucchini and banana nut breads and that jam would be yummy on them! Thank you for posting it for us.


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I am sure i am on your Christmas list... Just kidding... 
The marmalade looks so pretty, and the banana bread stuff, sounds yummy...
Thank you for the recipe...can't wait to try it.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I second that recipe for banana nut bread jam, Any leftover Banana Nut Bread that I have, I dehydrate and save it that way. Would love to try making jam out of it, sounds really good.


Dave, what on earth would you do with some left over banana nut bread? 1st off you shouldn't have any  and if I do I feed to chickens. You amaze me.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

1 lb large strawberries
1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
3-4 Tablespoons powdered sugar (or sugar substitute - to taste)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

1. Rinse strawberries and cut around the top of the strawberry. Remove the top, (enough for a hat). Clean out the whole strawberry with a paring knife, if necessary (some of them are hollow already. Prep all of the strawberries and set aside.

2. In a mixing bowl, beat cream cheese, powdered sugar, and vanilla until creamy. Add cream cheese mix to a piping bag or Ziploc with the corner snipped off. Fill the strawberries with cheesecake mixture.

3. Once strawberries are filled, top with the 'hats.' Decorate according to photo.

4. If not serving immediately, refrigerate until serving. [URL]http://gig[/URL]


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I couldn't get the picture to go on the top of the instructions! I haven't made these yet CrazyChickenLady, but these would make a really cute gift from your kitchen too!


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

We love the banana nut bread jam at our house. Very amazingly delicious stuff.

For Christmas presents this year I am dehydrating marshmallows (I have a relative who loves to eat them and is also a prepper). Those will be packaged up in mylar with o2 absorbers. Homemade instant oatmeal with various dried fruits and homemade blueberry granola cereal all packaged up in mylar and o2 absorbers. One can never have too much food.


----------

